# Backpacking in the Uintas



## leviwin

I am planning on taking my 13-14 yr old Scouts up for a 4 day 3 night backpacking trip in the Uintas next month. I was planning on going up to Granddaddy Basin by way of the Highland trail. I was just wondering if any of you had any ideas on lakes to visit or things not to miss.


----------



## wyogoob

I was waiting for some else to jump in, but I'll go. Here's what I know:

I haven't been in Grandaddy Basin since my boys were in scouts, over 20 years ago. I have heard it is very crowded these days, as it was 25 years ago. There was considedrable trash back then and I hear that's still a problem. 

I like Pinto Lake the best and have been there twice. 

Do you plan on doing something, going somewhere special, along the Highline Trail? If not I would take the time to drive into the Grandview Trailhead to access the Basin. The Highline Trail from the Mirror Lake Highway to Pinto is up and down and the scenery is not too cool.

A "walk thru" with a vehicle at Grandview and another vehicle at the Mirror Lake Highway is an option, but most, like myself, just get up into the basin and make a circle and try to hit as many lakes as one can.

Enjoy, and don't forget about the fire ban.


----------



## leviwin

Thanks for the info. Do you think it would be better to go over into Rock Creek Basin?


----------



## wyogoob

leviwin said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you think it would be better to go over into Rock Creek Basin?


I may not understand what you mean. Grandaddy Basin is in the Rock Creek drainage. If you mean start at Stillwater Reservoir, no, that is further than coming in from the Hayden trailhead. If you mean go up in the upper part of Rock Creek, that's up to you. It's all good.


----------



## leviwin

I meant the upper part of the rock creek drainage. Thanks again.


----------



## wyogoob

leviwin said:


> I meant the upper part of the rock creek drainage. Thanks again.


That's an option. It doesn't get too crowded up on the top part. The lakes above treeline see a nice breeze that keeps the mosquitoes down during the day. Wildflowers are everywhere.

Uintah Lake is good; few go there. When you get to the bottom of Rocky Sea Pass get off the trail and hang a hard left and follow along the boulder fields over to Uinta. It has good fish, few trees. Camp up in the big boulders between it and Margie. One of the boulders looks like an Indian head, one looks like a huge chair.

Go over to Helen and then walk up the saddle to what many, including myself, call Ostler Pass. The view is worth the short walk to the ridgeline. For years there was an old FS sign up there. I hope it is still there. Look for bootprints of the crazy people that go over the pass into Amethyst Basin on the Bear River. 8)

And don't forget the moleskin. A scout or two with blisters can make for a rough trip.

Good luck


----------



## leviwin

Thanks


----------



## BradN

If you hit the drainage via Rocky Sea Pass, little Brinkley Lake is not a bad spot to use as a base camp. It's very protected, has spring water close by, and has okay fishing. Day hikes to Lightening/Helen Lakes or Ledge Lake are fun. 

The Rocky Sea Pass is, in my opinion, one of the easier passes. The hike to Brinkley is fairly scenic, most of it in pines (except going over Rocky Sea).


----------



## wyogoob

OK, I found some pics of upper Rock Creek.

Here's Uintah Lake, 2003:









Uintah Lake pan-sized brookies:









Rock that looks like an Indian head, or a buffalo, depending on the angle:









I didn't think there were that many trees up in that basin. I've only been to Uintah once. I think I have a picture of every lake in the Rock Creek drainage.


----------



## wyogoob

Helen Lake from Ostler Pass:









Few get up to the sign on Ostler Pass:









Looking north from the top of Rock Creek into Amethyst Basin of the Bear River:


----------



## leviwin

Thanks for the photos. I'm getting excited we are going next week. I talked with the boys and they decided they wanted to go along the highland trail into granddaddy basin.


----------



## wyogoob

leviwin said:


> Thanks for the photos. I'm getting excited we are going next week. I talked with the boys and they decided they wanted to go along the highland trail into granddaddy basin.


Sounds great. Good luck and give us a full report when you get back.


----------



## leviwin

No problem


----------



## leviwin

I just got back today and had a blast. We ended up going along the highline trail and going down into Four Lakes Basin. We also hiked up to the top of Rocky Sea pass and went down the other side a little ways. We ended up fishing in a lot of different lakes and some streams and caught grayling, cutthroat and brook trout. The kids had fun even though some of them thought it was too much work. We were lucky with the weather and got lots of sun most of the time. Last night it started raining and it didn't really let up until we got back to the truck. Then it just sprinkled a little. It was fun walking out in the rain, my favorite part was when it started to pour and we ran to some big trees for cover. When I get some more time I'll post some pictures of the adventure.


----------



## BradN

Glad you had a great time. Nothing beats summer in the Uintas. Thanks for taking the time to work with the scouts. It takes a lot of time, but certainly pays dividends for them and our community.


----------



## leviwin

It was a ton of fun for me and the kids. We all caught a ton of fish probably over 400 between the 7 of us and some didn't fish very much. We even made a extra hike to go and find a lake with some big grayling and each person got one at least 10" long. The kids even go to have a snow ball fight in the middle of July.


----------



## wyogoob

leviwin said:


> I just got back today and had a blast. We ended up going along the highline trail and going down into Four Lakes Basin. We also hiked up to the top of Rocky Sea pass and went down the other side a little ways. We ended up fishing in a lot of different lakes and some streams and caught grayling, cutthroat and brook trout. The kids had fun even though some of them thought it was too much work. We were lucky with the weather and got lots of sun most of the time. Last night it started raining and it didn't really let up until we got back to the truck. Then it just sprinkled a little. It was fun walking out in the rain, my favorite part was when it started to pour and we ran to some big trees for cover. When I get some more time I'll post some pictures of the adventure.


Good on you for taking the scouts up there.

Any pics?


----------



## leviwin

I know its been a while since I returned, but I finally got around to getting some pictures up of the trip.


----------



## leviwin

Here are some more


----------



## MountainBro

Looking at these pics, reminds me I need to get my rear in gear and get out there! Amazing!


----------



## wyogoob

Fantastic pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------

